# Looking to adopt, Central Coast of CA



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We are looking to adopt a nonreleasable pet female pigeon, having lost Phoebe the Wonderbird to internal xanthomatosis despite her recent surgery. We had Phoebe for eight years and miss her dearly. She was a member of the family and we are still grieving. We have another pet female, Fiona, who seems lonely now. Phoebe was one in a million and truly loved. We want to open our hearts and lives to another rescue because we were so privileged to know and love Phoebe. She left much too soon. The adoptee would be an indoor pigeon who would live in a six by three foot aviary, who would be spoiled to the best of our abilities. We took Phoebe out a couple of hours each day for exercise and socialization. If you want to re home a bird, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

C, can you contact your place where u got fiona and see if they have any in need? Tis the season too, racers down all the time.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I check their website daily and listen to the recording daily of new animals brought in. Plus we visit there on weekends to take cat toys and treats...which is how we met Fiona. After nobody claimed or adopted her, I adopted her. It is a kill animal shelter. They have dogs, cats, bunnies, chickens, and an occasional lizard, some guinea pigs, and rarely a pigeon. The volunteers do their best to place animals but overpopulation means some get euthanized. I also put in an application to Palomacy.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*Palomacy is awesome*

They are truly rescue, and since you are in California, even better.
They rescue from shelters but also have pigeons in foster care so can really give you the pigeon you want.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Amazing cwebster, may you get an adorable bird soon, if not like Phoebe of course but then too a really charming and beloved...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, thank you for your good wishes. There will never be a pigeon as wonderful as Phoebe but each bird is loveable as an individual. We are hoping another will come our way at some point.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes for sure. When the intentions are pure you will surely get a wonderful bird I pray


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, we are hoping. We are also getting a beautiful baby tree today to plant where we are burying Phoebe, to commemorate her. It will have lovely flowers and we are planting it where she would have been able to see it, from her favorite window box spot. We both are really missing her.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I can understand how badly you must be missing her. And you know Phoebe reminds me of my bunny my Chinook, my childhood friend a lot. We buried him under beautiful flowers of Jasmine plant in our yard. I was a kid of 8-9 years and cried so much and couldn't forget yet. I had those pics too in my album but I think in my previous home I kept it somewhere and forgotten. If I get that album I will surely send you those pics when we buried him and some of that time when I used to play with him. 
Wish I had that album here. 
Well I cherish those memories which are forever with me and I know you have the same with you. Lots of love in my heart for Phoebe with my Chikoo. 
Some pets are amazing and they attach like humans and so leave such imprints on our hearts we remember forever. Well glad that you had her and me had mine, let's smile and pray, wish they both stay in peace and never have any pain again


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Chinook must have been truly special, like Phoebe! Phoebe Is now buried under an arbutus tree in front of her favorite window spot. I love jasmine and am glad Chinook is resting under a jasmine. It is amazing how truly beloved and special our animal friends become.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes true, glad for them both that they are resting with no pain  
Pray for you to find an amazing bird again


----------



## Freeflight (Nov 10, 2010)

Would you be interested in a white homer orphan baby? I have 9 that were left behind from a sale. All are doing well and taking their formula well. I live near Mariposa, Calif. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Free flight, thank you for the offer but we just adopted a squeaker. Hope you find homes for the orphans soon. Best wishes!


----------

